
Small Man on Campus: William Carlos Williams' Letters from University - benbreen
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2015/09/17/small-man-on-campus/
======
Asbostos
I don't understand the value in this. It's some mundane letters somebody wrote
to his mother about his daily activities? Is there a subtle meaning in there?

~~~
umziehennachbar
If you've ever read and enjoyed his creative writing, I think you'd likely
find the letters interesting

~~~
umziehennachbar
If that's still hard to understand, haven't you ever wondered about the
personality of someone who created something you thought interesting?

